# Shoot that Groundhog



## WOODTRAILMAN (Nov 6, 2003)

Hey everyone
Apparently that Groundhog does not have an Outback. If I see him, He will be on the wall over my fireplace








Wood


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Is it possible he could be stewed in my new dutch oven over a campfire?


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

You guys really need to move to Texas. It was 78 here Sunday... sunny







sunny


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I've never cooked Groundhog in my Dutch Oven. Does it taste like chicken??

I thought it was Spring...
It was -30 F when I woke up this morning...and now it's +12 F.

Now THAT is a nice day! sunny

Where can I find a Groundhog anyway? I think I'll light the firepit in the backyard. First, I'll have to shovel some snow to find it.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Tapping my RED glittery shoes...

Theres no time like Spring... Theres no time like Spring... Theres no time like Spring...

Did it work?








Nope...


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> Tapping my RED glittery shoes...
> 
> Theres no time like Spring... Theres no time like Spring... Theres no time like Spring...
> 
> ...












You are cracking me up. I like that idea much better then shooting the ground hog.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Feb 04........I ve read all these already


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

...and your point is ?????


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Feb 04........I ve read all these already


Well I haven't


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> ...and your point is ?????


No point


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

The folks out in Colorado are probably thinking the same thing as far as offing the ground hog. Can any one out there give us the latest snow depth? It was a little over two feet when we left Christmas day.

Dave


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Gotta love those flashbacks









It's 87 degrees here today and 4% humidity







Hate those Santa Ana winds!
Supposed to be in the 50's by Thursday with some rain...I can only hope









Winter?? What winter???


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I hate to say it, but i was outside washing the ob yesterday and noticed buds on the trees. Spring is in the air!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

sleecjr said:


> I hate to say it, but i was outside washing the ob yesterday and noticed buds on the trees. Spring is in the air!


We can only hope

Don


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Just seen one the news Denver has recieved 50 inches of snow so far.. They are calling for another 2-3 feet starting thursday aft, and ending late saturday night..

I guess since the last few winters have been like fall or spring, we must pay it back... My company has nowhere to put more snow..

Carey


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> My company has nowhere to put more snow..
> 
> Carey


Try selling it on eBay, someone else did...did you see it on the news??


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

skippershe said:


> My company has nowhere to put more snow..
> 
> Carey


Try selling it on eBay, someone else did...did you see it on the news??
[/quote]

No I didnt, but doesnt surprise me..

Today I made my two trips and from about C. Springs north to Denver there is still ALOT of snow.. It has melted on the suface and has frozen to ice. The sun glares off this like crazy. Next snow there will be nowhere for the snow to stick. It will just blow off the icey snowpack.. This next storm will be interesting.

Boulder had 115 mph winds today. I had slick roads from Springs to Monument early this morning from the high winds..

Its just flat winter here.........

Carey


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> My company has nowhere to put more snow..
> 
> Carey


Try selling it on eBay, someone else did...did you see it on the news??
[/quote]

No I didnt, but doesnt surprise me..

Today I made my two trips and from about C. Springs north to Denver there is still ALOT of snow.. It has melted on the suface and has frozen to ice. The sun glares off this like crazy. Next snow there will be nowhere for the snow to stick. It will just blow off the icey snowpack.. This next storm will be interesting.

Boulder had 115 mph winds today. I had slick roads from Springs to Monument early this morning from the high winds..

Its just flat winter here.........

Carey
[/quote]
tradeja! I'm just plain tired of this heatwave...honestly!

Malibu is on fire again


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

skippershe said:


> My company has nowhere to put more snow..
> 
> Carey


Try selling it on eBay, someone else did...did you see it on the news??
[/quote]

No I didnt, but doesnt surprise me..

Today I made my two trips and from about C. Springs north to Denver there is still ALOT of snow.. It has melted on the suface and has frozen to ice. The sun glares off this like crazy. Next snow there will be nowhere for the snow to stick. It will just blow off the icey snowpack.. This next storm will be interesting.

Boulder had 115 mph winds today. I had slick roads from Springs to Monument early this morning from the high winds..

Its just flat winter here.........

Carey
[/quote]
tradeja! I'm just plain tired of this heatwave...honestly!

Malibu is on fire again








[/quote]

Too bad we couldnt have some 200 mph east winds about now... Blow a lil of this that way.. lol

Carey


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Well we got a beautiful downfall of snow today...you know BIG fluffy flakes
Then it melted









I like winter... but we haven't had winter yet!!!
We have been just warm enough for the 
snow we were supposed to get to be RAIN!

SoOOOoooo I was hoping we could just skip right to spring then SUMMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

